# plants



## tats14 (Sep 5, 2009)

:fish:do parrot chichlids like plants:fish:


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

most of them LOVE plants. they love uprootin them that is......though this largely depends on the personality of the fish u get.....


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Blood parrot probably wont eat plants seeing they can't close their mouths. Most larger cichlids will eat pplants though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

yea...they wont eat it just uproot it.


----------

